#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Bouwtips theater

## @lex

Beste allen,

Ik wil hier proberen een nieuw Topic leven in te blazen:

Bouwtips theater. Noem hieronder puntsgewijs (eventueel met een korte toelichting) zaken waarop gelet moet worden als je een nieuw theater zou gaan bouwen. Maak onderscheid tussen Vlakke Vloer en LijstTheater en Dingen die ALgemeen gelden. Graag volgende format gebruiken:

VV: voorzie in een efficiënt loopgrid om tijd te besparen
LT: zorg ervoor dat er onder de portaalbrug een voorziening is waaraan lampen of speakers bevestigd kunnen worden
AL: breng geen deuren aan in de wand achter het toneel (in verband met licht op horizon en luchtbeweging langs achterdoek/horizon)

Met nadruk niet 'afzeiken' van bouwfouten in reeds gebouwde theaters svp!

Dank, @lex

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

LT:
Apparte gang achter toneel, zodat er geen last wordt ondervonden door personen die achter het horizongordijn langs lopen, zeer hinderlijk! 

AL:
Meerdere zaalbruggen (desnoods door takelpunten te maken). 
Alle vermogentechniek onderbrengen in één ruimte. 
Deur op hoogte van het geluidseiland. (+ goederenlift in de hal uiteraard). 

Nou dit zijn veel dingen waar ik ooit last van heb gehad.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Beste allen,
> Met nadruk niet 'afzeiken' van bouwfouten in reeds gebouwde theaters svp!



Van je eigen foute leer je in het algemeen het meest.
Maar van die van een ander kun je ook veel leren.
Alleen geldt deze stelregel niet voor architecten.
Want artistieke mensen maken geen fouten...?
die hebben alleen maar een andere smaak?

Als we alle fouten zouden opsommen duurde het wel even - maar was jouw vraag voor 95% al beantwoord!
Hoe kan het toch dat er nog steeds anno 2008 zulke stommiteiten van architecten in hun gebouwen kunnen / mogen voorkomen?
Omdat wij - in de beste politiek correcte traditie - het daar niet over mogen hebben?!
Het ideale theater wordt toch nooit gebouwd want daarover beslissen artistieke en politieke figuren en dat zijn per definitie technische onbenullen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Geheel mee eens, zolang de architecten de techniekers niet bij het bouwproces betrekken, zal het ideale theater nooit worden gebouwd...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit doet TheaterAdvies toch? Die zit er als extra partij bij om te voorkomen dat de technische voorzieningen over het hoofd worden gezien. Kijk maar naar de grotere schouwburgen en concertzalen van Nederland, waar dat bedrijf ook bij is betrokken: is allemaal best voor elkaar.

Maar er zijn hele boekwerken te schrijven aan dingen die je graag zou zien als technicus (Programma van Eisen).

Algemeen: Licht-/geluidssluizen, voldoende ruimte op zij- en achtertonelen, doos-in-doosconstructie, laad&los op toneelniveau (met grote geluidsdichte deuren, met name in grote schouwburgen), GOEDE catering (hè, Almere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), geen housepartyverhuringen, geen praktische overwegingen/bezuinigingen overlaten aan ENKEL de lokale ambtenaar, schakelbare noodverlichting (als de lokale brandweer het goed vindt), brandscherm dat niet bij de kleinste frituurpanfik van het café al naar beneden vliegt (SSBA/Cox) en als het niet te veel gevraagd is: daglicht voor tijdens de bouw van de voorstelling.

En in het Muziekgebouw is de ventilatie zo lekker stil met z'n 15dB.  :Big Grin: 

Voorlopig wel genoeg.

----------

